# GPS Punkte um Fehmarn



## Dr.Snuggels (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo erfahrene Fehmarnangler.
Ich suche für den Monat August einige nette Spots zum Dorchangeln mit dem Boot rund um Fehmarn.|kopfkrat
Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir GPS Daten oder Ansteuerungstonnen nennen könntet.
Schönen Dank, 
 Dr.Snuggels


----------



## Marcel1409 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: GPS Punkte um Fehmarn*

Moin Doc,

im Fehmarnführer von Udo Schröter sind `n paar Hot-Spots drinn. Solltest du dir mal zulegen #6 !!!


----------



## kite_surfer (11. August 2005)

*AW: GPS Punkte um Fehmarn*

#h Hochgeholt! #h 


Da mich diese Koordinaten auch interessieren! Evtl. als PN!

Dis denne
Dirk


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (11. September 2008)

*AW: GPS Punkte um Fehmarn*

Das ist ja lange nicht mit Daten gefüttert worden:g

Nun kommt schon, 

*ICH SAG`S AUCH NICHT WEITER*:m

VERSPROCHEN#6


----------



## voxtrup (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: GPS Punkte um Fehmarn*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Das ist ja lange nicht mit Daten gefüttert worden:g
> 
> Nun kommt schon,
> 
> ...



.... Hallo Drillingshase- Gruß von voxtrup


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: GPS Punkte um Fehmarn*

Zieh durch, das wird schon:m Fahre da hin, wo ALLE sind:vik:


----------



## ryboorrro (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GPS Punkte um Fehmarn*

Obwohl dieser Trööt mit 6 Beiträgen in 7 Jahren nicht unbedingt glänzt, will ich hier trotzdem mal meine Meinung zu Besten geben.

Für einen "Newcommer" in einem bestimmten Seegebiet sind erste Informationen unerlässlich!
Die bekommt man aber recht pauschal fast überall.

Ob man , wie Marcel 1409 postet, nen Angelführer zu Rate zieht,
bei einem Bootsverleiher nachfragt ( meistens aktueller ), oder in diesem oder in anderen Foren fleißig die Fangmeldungen verfolgt, ist für eine erste Einschätzung oft ausreichend.

Ist man nun vor Ort, gilt sicherlich Drillingshase´s Antwort: Fahr hin, wo die anderen sind!

Alles andere sind die sogenannten " In-Insider-Infos", an die sowieso niemand so einfach öffentlich rankommt, wenn man bei den betreffenden Anglern nicht persönlich bekannt ist.

Die meisten Bootsfahrer haben sich ihr Revier im Laufe der Zeit hart erarbeitet und wissen eben um die Geheimnisse der Rinnen, Buckel, Kanten, Untergrund-Bewuchs-Besonderheiten und vieles mehr höchst genau Bescheid. Dennoch kann man mit solchen GPS-Daten der genaueren Art ( sagen wir mal auf 50x50m ) auch nicht besonders viel anfangen, wenn mann die Strömug, Wassertemperatur, Sauerstoffsättigung, Trübung etc. nicht berücksichtigt.

Beispiel aus dem Sommer 2012:
Einer unserer Freunde hat irgendwo südlich der Untiefentonne bei Staberhuk plötzlich einen Hot-Spot entdeckt. Bei annähernd gleichen Bedingungen ging dort die folgenden paar Tage  buchstäblich die Post ab.
Intern hatten wir binnen Minuten die ganz exakten GPS-Daten ausgetauscht und jeder, der sich zu engeren Kreis zählen durfte, hat diese Stelle  angefahren und erfolgreich geangelt.
Das ging soweit, dass sogar die Kleinboote von den Kuttern verfolgt wurden.
Kurz drauf, nach Wetteränderung, war der Hot-Spot zum Ice-cold-Spot geworden.

Was also würde es Jemandem heute nutzen, wenn ich die Daten von Anfang August posten würde?


An alle, die GPS-Datensüchtig sind:
Nicht die Daten alleine, oder eine noch so teure Ausrüstung mit 24 Karat Snaps bring Euch den Erfolg, sondern nur Eure persönliche Erfahrung und der *stete Austausch* mit Anglern, die dauernd vor Ort sind....
...also seid nicht traurig, wenn man Euch  die ganz genauen GPS-Daten  selbst via PN nicht mitteilt.
Petri Heil...Robby von den Fehmarn-Anglern


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GPS Punkte um Fehmarn*

Mensch robby, geiler Post.:l:m


----------



## ryboorrro (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GPS Punkte um Fehmarn*

Danke, Jochen für Deinen Kommentar.

Das Thema kommt halt immer wieder mal hoch und ich denke, dass gerade die Newcommer beim Bootsangeln es sich zu gerne zu einfach machen möchten!

Mein Posting soll anregen, sich in jedwedem Forum stärker einzubringen und den Kontakt mit den " alten Hasen" ( nicht nur Drillingshasen) zu suchen----und zwar am Besten vor Ort!


----------



## ryboorrro (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: GPS Punkte um Fehmarn*

So, nochmal 2 Jahre später.....

meine GPS-Daten, wo man sinnvollerweise  die Suche nach dem Fisch beginnen sollte, habe ich online gestellt.




Den Link?


Na, ein wenig nachforschen dürft ihr selber noch  ;-)


----------

